# First bass of the year



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

First bass of the year. Caught him about two feet off shore with a blue and white Terminator spinner bait at Medina lake.

It was crazy trying to fish today, seemed like 600 people were out trying to fish the same spots


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

wasnt big. but it was the 1st. 1/2 oz spinnerbait. felt good after a long offseason. 3-22-12


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

not about the thread but can we all give skippy a round of applause for best signature ever


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

jason_0545 said:


> not about the thread but can we all give skippy a round of applause for best signature ever


+1 jillion! lol


----------

